# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  هل حقا الاحماء مهم قبل التمارين ؟؟؟!!!

## محمد سيف الإسلام

*أنت في عجلة من أمرك، فصديقك -مثلا- قد كلمك قبل قليل وهو يستعجلك للحضور إلى عشاء يجمع الرفاق القدامى، وعليك بعد ذلك أن تهرع إلى المتجر لتشتري مستلزمات البيت، ولذلك فأنت تدخل إلى صالة التدريب وتبدأ مباشرة بتمارين القوة، رافعا في تمرين القرفصاء الوزن الأقصى، بعد أن تكون قد حذفت الإحماء من تمرينك، ولكن ذلك خطر للغاية.

فكثيرون يعتقدون أن تمارين الإحماء مثل الزينة التي توضع على الطعام، لا تؤثر على طعمه وهي فقط نوع من الديكور. ولذلك يعمد البعض إلى إهماله أو التذرع بأن المشي من السيارة إلى الصالة هو إحماء كاف، والنتيجة قد تكون إصابتك بآلام وربما حتى تمزق عضلي.

ويهدف الإحماء إلى تحضيرك لممارسة التمرين، وذلك عبر إدخال جسمك وعضلاتك تدريجيا في دورة الحركة والنشاط، وهذا يؤدي إلى تحسين جريان الدورة الدموية ووصول الأكسجين إلى الأنسجة، كما يمدد العضلات ويقلل من مخاطر تعرضها للتمزق أو الإصابة.

وتساعد تمارين الإحماء أيضا على كشف وضعك الجسمي، فإذا كنت تعاني من إصابة أو لم يكن جسمك مستعدا للرياضة سيظهر ذلك أثناء قيامك بالإحماء، وهذا يعطيك مؤشرا للتوقف أو تخفيف المجهود وعدم المتابعة إلى نشاط يحمّل مجهودا أكبر على جسمك. وأضف إلى ذلك أن الإحماء بحد ذاته هو رياضة، وهو يحرق السعرات الحرارية وينشّط الجسم ويساعد في ضبط الوزن.

ويشمل الإحماء المشي على جهاز "الترديميل" لمدة 20 دقيقة مثلا، على أن تبدأ بسرعة منخفضة ترفع تدريجيا. وتمارين التمدد التي تجهز عضلاتك لتمرينات القوة. كما يمكن إنهاء جولة الإحماء بممارسة تمارين القوة بأوزان خفيفة للغاية.

وعند الانتقال لتمارين القوة، يجب أن تلعبها أيضا بشكل تدريجي، فحتى لو كنت قد أنهيت الإحماء فمن الضروري أن تبدأ جولتك الأولى بوزن خفيف ثم تتابع إلى أوزان أثقل.

ولذلك فإن الإحماء فقرة أساسية في برنامجك الرياضي، وعليك أن لا تهمله، وخاصة في الجو البارد، فليلة شتائية مع تمرين سريع قد يعني مكثك في الفراش حتى فصل الصيف! 
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يادكتور على المعلومة

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم يادكتور

معلومه في غاية الاهميه
                        	*

----------

